# Oil mat



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Any news on the oil Matt found at perdido pass?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I heard its there but they have not stopped any boat traffic yet. Hope they dont shut down the pass during snapper season.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

They would have a war on their hands even if they tried.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

They are dredging the pass and stirred it up. The West-side fishing area is closed off, not sure if it's due to the dredging or the oil mat. Hope the "sky is falling" types don't get too worked up about it. Can't be that big of an area.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

BP monitoring oil mat in Orange Beach
Press release one hour ago. I saw the original report yesterday but didn't have time to Thread it....

*"The tar mat was found Saturday when a U.S. Army Corps of Engineers dredge contractor hit it, creating a strong odor and oil sheen near Outcast Marina, according to Phillip West, coastal resources manager for the city of Orange Beach."*

http://blog.al.com/live/2012/05/bp_monitoring_oil_mat_in_orang.html


PS I was in that area by water Saturday around 15:00 and the tide was moving out hard. I didn't see nor smell anything, but with the tide going out that would be understandable....


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

And folks are still buying gas at the BP stations??????
I fear that we have yet to see the worst of the BP disaster. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

It was found right at the Marine Police station and the Old Outcast Docks. Wouldn't it be funny if we discover its from years of spillage from the Marine Police and the boats docked there??


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Hjorgan,

I agree! Suck it up with the dredge and move on!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ditz said:


> And folks are still buying gas at the BP stations??????
> I fear that we have yet to see the worst of the BP disaster. Hope I am wrong.


Not all BP labeled gas stations are buying gas from BP.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

And thats stupid as hell. BP had an accident and has done everything they can to make it right. I guess you think they spilled all this shit on purpose. What are they supposed to do, fold the company and move back to england?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> And thats stupid as hell. BP had an accident and has done everything they can to make it right. I guess you think they spilled all this shit on purpose. What are they supposed to do, fold the company and move back to england?


I must ask how you know that to be a fact. If the news is the basis for your post, perhaps a re-evaluation of what BP has and has not done is in order. 

I am not an expert by any means. But I have had a few Miller Lites and happen to be in front of a keyboard.


Mike


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I stayed at a holiday inn express last nite and know they have tried to right their wrong!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> Well I stayed at a holiday inn express last nite and know they have tried to right their wrong!


"Trying" is the first step to failing. I would suspect there are folks that have been paid handsomely and feel BP has done "everything" they could do. Are those Holiday Inns pretty nice?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes they are but I got no money from BP for it, I dont have a dog in the hunt I'm just tired of hearing all the bashing of a company that f'd up and has tried to fix their mistake. I F up 3 or 4 times a day and all a man can do is try to correct his misteaks. I mean mistakes.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will have to try one sometime. Bashing a company that has not been completely transparent with a "mistake" of this caliber is expected. I am, nor will ever be a sky is falling type, but I like many feel that we really have not seen the long term results of BP's mistake.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree with you, but 2 years later they are still on the scene immediately with a clean up effort if oil is found. By no means am I happy about the spill or trying to give them an out, I'm just saying they're making a huge effort to fix the mistake. By the way, the holiday inn express dont really make you smarter, just relieves the lump in your wallet (kinda like my chiropractor). I'm goin home, will pick this up tomorrow, work permitting. Cheers


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me chime in. I worked for them from the beginning til last summer. They have really done nothing. Its all about perception. That was their main goal. Every meeting was about perception not lets fix this. We were told not to find oil or take it out if we did. Only in sections of beach they wanted us to work. Where there was no oil. Looks good on paper.No collection results for months means its clean. I was on a team looking for oil and found mats from Navarre to Louisiana. Where it lays underneath two foot of sand or more today. Go out to Fort McCrae at the point closest to the pass at the last Breakers start digging down about a foot or 2. You'll find it. We were told not to take it out. So believe what ya want my friend. They have done nothing but cover up the mistake with chemicals and money. I do not wish them to go out of business but don't believe they are trying to do anything to fix it. Okay going to burn my soap box. I give it another 3 more years till we feel the full affect of this accident.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

BP could of capped off the leak alot earlier than they did too and it would if stopped all the problems.there is more oil out their than we can imagine. I hate BP and I wont buy gas from them.they ruined our waters our beaches and our fish. Oil mats will be showing up for quite a while


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Lyin Too said:


> And thats stupid as hell. BP had an accident and has done everything they can to make it right. I guess you think they spilled all this shit on purpose. What are they supposed to do, fold the company and move back to england?


BP is more American than British these days. They dropped the "British" part of their name 20 odd years ago.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> BP could of capped off the leak alot earlier than they did too and it would if stopped all the problems.there is more oil out their than we can imagine. I hate BP and I wont buy gas from them.they ruined our waters our beaches and our fish. Oil mats will be showing up for quite a while


Yes of course they could have capped it sooner than later! Of course, BP had a conspiracy that they wanted oil leaking into the Gulf much longer than needed because they really enjoy paying out damages. 

If you hate BP, sell your car and start walking, because the name on the sign of the gas station isn't necessarily the company that supplied the gas in the first place. BP will be selling gas through their own stations or others.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tinman said:


> BP is more American than British these days. They dropped the "British" part of their name 20 odd years ago.


Yes, but I believe he was implying that their main offices are in the UK.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Yes, but I believe he was implying that their main offices are in the UK.


Indeed. But location of a HQ these days (and where they are listed) is no real indication any more in this global economy.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

tinman said:


> Yes of course they could have capped it sooner than later! Of course, BP had a conspiracy that they wanted oil leaking into the Gulf much longer than needed because they really enjoy paying out damages.
> 
> If you hate BP, sell your car and start walking, because the name on the sign of the gas station isn't necessarily the company that supplied the gas in the first place. BP will be selling gas through their own stations or others.


If a station says BP im not going to it.I know that the signs doesn't mean that is the company.BP has been lying to everyone and trying to cover ip their mistake instead of trying to fix it. If they really tried that well could of been capped off weeks earlier.

You can go ahead and support the company that ruined our gulf.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> If a station says BP im not going to it.I know that the signs doesn't mean that is the company.BP has been lying to everyone and trying to cover ip their mistake instead of trying to fix it. If they really tried that well could of been capped off weeks earlier.
> 
> You can go ahead and support the company that ruined our gulf.


By doing that you are only hurting local business not BP. You will buy BP gas one way or another. The people that own those gas stations are local families.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> By doing that you are only hurting local business not BP. You will buy BP gas one way or another. The people that own those gas stations are local families.


x100 You will not teach BP a lesson by not buying gas from there. You will most likely put a local business out. BP only owns a few hundred stations nationwide.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Splittine said:


> By doing that you are only hurting local business not BP. You will buy BP gas one way or another. The people that own those gas stations are local families.


The local owned stores make their money off the stuff in the store not the gas.I will correct myself I will not buy gas from BP stations.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> The local owned stores make their money off the stuff in the store not the gas.I will correct myself I will not buy gas from BP stations.


If you don't buy the gas, you don't go in the shop either. Not buying BP gas merely puts Americans out of work, and increases reliance on foreign oil.

I'm assuming you don't buy oil from companies that source crude from Saudi either? Remember, they 'ruined' NYC.

And Exxon ruined Alaska....


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

tinman said:


> If you don't buy the gas, you don't go in the shop either. Not buying BP gas merely puts Americans out of work, and increases reliance on foreign oil.
> 
> I'm assuming you don't buy oil from companies that source crude from Saudi either? Remember, they 'ruined' NYC.
> 
> And Exxon ruined Alaska....


I try to go to quick fill when I can.it is american gas and if I don't go there I go to shell.the local gas stations should not support BP either.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> The local owned stores make their money off the stuff in the store not the gas.I will correct myself I will not buy gas from BP stations.


YOU SHOW 'EM!!! your few hundered dollars a year will really hurt them!!! they may not make it in this economy if you dont buy gas from them. Let me guess your also one of those who read on facebook that everyone is going to boycott buying gas for one day to show the gas companies that prices are to high and dnt buy gas that day but will buy gas at some point that week


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> I try to go to quick fill when I can.it is american gas and if I don't go there I go to shell.the local gas stations should not support BP either.


So which companies are you boycotting? I get BP and the Gulf, but we have the Saudis behind 911 (so that's all the other oil), Exxon in Alaska, Dow Chemical (Union Carbide) killed a few thousand Indians (I doubt you could dodge anything made by Dow frankly).

(BTW, Shell were dumping oil platforms in the North Sea.)

I understand ethical buying, but what is your criteria?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> YOU SHOW 'EM!!! your few hundered dollars a year will really hurt them!!! they may not make it in this economy if you dont buy gas from them. Let me guess your also one of those who read on facebook that everyone is going to boycott buying gas for one day to show the gas companies that prices are to high and dnt buy gas that day but will buy gas at some point that week


No one should buy gas from them. Why would anyone want to support a company that ruined the gulf. You can keep giving them your money but I wont.

And no im not one of those people that does what post on facebook tell me to do.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

tinman said:


> So which companies are you boycotting? I get BP and the Gulf, but we have the Saudis behind 911 (so that's all the other oil), Exxon in Alaska, Dow Chemical (Union Carbide) killed a few thousand Indians (I doubt you could dodge anything made by Dow frankly).
> 
> (BTW, Shell were dumping oil platforms in the North Sea.)
> 
> I understand ethical buying, but what is your criteria?


BP has directly effected me and it will my whole life.I plan on living on the gulf coast my whole life but I might not if our beaches and fishing are ruined by them.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> No one should buy gas from them. Why would anyone want to support a company that ruined the gulf. You can keep giving them your money but I wont.
> 
> And no im not one of those people that does what post on facebook tell me to do.


you do know BP sells their oil to make other things right?


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> BP has directly effected me and it will my whole life.I plan on living on the gulf coast my whole life but I might not if our beaches and fishing are ruined by them.


Are you 12?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> you do know BP sells their oil to make other things right?


Yes.they sell to companies that makes petroleum based product but I can't tell what is made by BP oil. I am not going to knowingly buy anything related to BP oil.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

tinman said:


> Are you 12?


nope


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> BP has directly effected me and it will my whole life.I plan on living on the gulf coast my whole life but I might not if our beaches and fishing are ruined by them.


how has it affected you?


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> nope


13?

Look, seriously, oil doesn't just power your car, it's also used for plastics and all sorts of other crap. The world will be running on oil for many years to come.

So unless you intend to walk or cycle, wear naturally grown material, and grow your own vegetables, then you will be consuming an oil product that quite possibly comes from BP for many years to come.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> how has it affected you?


For a while I couldn't even take my boat out because all the boom and they were making sure we didn't keep any fish when we were able to get out.all the chemicals caused me respiratory issues.I've ruined $90 sperrys,2 guy harvey shirts setting it in a glob of oil.

Who knows if the fish in a couple years will he safe to eat.who knows if all that oil will wash up worse than it already is in a couple years.

Im pretty sure BP has effected me.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

tinman said:


> 13?
> 
> Look, seriously, oil doesn't just power your car, it's also used for plastics and all sorts of other crap. The world will be running on oil for many years to come.
> 
> So unless you intend to walk or cycle, wear naturally grown material, and grow your own vegetables, then you will be consuming an oil product that quite possibly comes from BP for many years to come.


Petroleum based objects run this world but why knowingly fund BP. BP has done nothing good for us so why should we fund them.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

tinman said:


> 13?
> 
> Look, seriously, oil doesn't just power your car, it's also used for plastics and all sorts of other crap. The world will be running on oil for many years to come.
> 
> So unless you intend to walk or cycle, wear naturally grown material, and grow your own vegetables, then you will be consuming an oil product that quite possibly comes from BP for many years to come.


Petroleum based objects run this world but why knowingly fund BP. BP has done nothing good for us so why should we fund them.

Im 16 and just as knowledgeable as almost everyone on this forum.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Petroleum based objects run this world but why knowingly fund BP. BP has done nothing good for us so why should we fund them.
> 
> Im 16 and just as knowledgeable as almost everyone on this forum.


Ah to be young and know everything again. Your only 16 you don't know anything yet. you have no life experience. Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> Ah to be young and know everything again. Your only 16 you don't know anything yet. you have no life experience. Ignorance is bliss!


Im not a know-it-all but I am a very wise kid.I keep up with politics, the news and i am enrolled in the best school in Pensacola.

Really I don't know anything yet.I bet im just as knowlegable as you in alot of subjects.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I guess the majority of this forum is only as smart as a 16 year old. However, I do believe the spill *a*ffected quite a few of us.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

EODangler said:


> I guess the majority of this forum is only as smart as a 16 year old. However, I do believe the spill *a*ffected quite a few of us.


Hahaha well played sir must not keep up with English class though


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> Hahaha well played sir must not keep up with English class though


You know that with the new space age technology now spellcheck will change words.im pretty sure that is what happened to him.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

No not so much spell check doesn't change it to bold and it's AFFECTED not EFFECTED


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> You know that with the new space age technology now spellcheck will change words.im pretty sure that is what happened to him.


Nice try...


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

EODangler said:


> Nice try...


Just trying to help ya out.haha.


----------



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

Can anyone really believe that BP has done all they can to right their wrong? Eleven people died and billions in damages to property and small businesses because they skipped safety procedures and prevention techniques. Sure, theyre giving payouts. Sure, they're responding when oil is found. If they were really concerned they would have cleaned up those tar mats and not sank the oil with dispersants nor tried to tell people that some super bacteria ate all of the oil after just one month.

Its just an out of sight, out of mind technique. They care about their balance sheets, not righting their wrong.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

The effect of the BP Spill is minute to what the current president has done to our lives and country. I know the spill is bad and we cannot see its long turn effects yet be we sure as hell can see the short term effects our current administration is doing to each and everyone of use especially the 12 year old.Did not mean to derail thread but believe it or not they are things going on that are worse than BPs screw up.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> Just trying to help ya out.haha.


Wow!! You don't get it...I was busting your balls and he thought it was funny.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The more evidence I see, the more I believe BP was not negligent. They were grossly negligent! All we are is collateral damage in light of their bottom line.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Deleted post


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing wrong by him not wanting to shop at BP. I don't shop at Citgo aka Tom Thumb and lots of people don't shop at Wally world. It's the USA you know.

Doesn't matter his reason, it's his reason wether right or wrong.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

This thread is so comical. First, go do some research on past oil spills, Ixtoc in particular. Then do some research on independent studies completed to search for residual oil from that spill. You will find that 2 years later there was 0% of any oil trace remaining in the water or in local sea species. It's strange how naturally occurring materials seem to reabsorb into the environment. It WILL take time for the oil to completely disappear below the surface. Should they have used as much corexit as they did? Probably not. In the big scheme, there is no realistic way that little amount of Corexit could have effected TRILLIONS of gallons of circulating sea water. 

We had a year of bad fishing and a year of bad tourism. The next year it picked right back up again. The local fishermen are not struggling because of the BP oil spill. They are struggling because of absurd fishing regulations. 

If you don’t like BP then the logical decision is to not support ANY oil companies. Because they ALL have accidents in their history. Stop driving cars, buying plastics, and by all means don’t put any loved ones in the hospital to get that new heart or hip replacement. Guess what those are made from? Oh ya, and don’t even THINK about fishing any oil rigs. That would make you a hypocrite! For goodness sakes! 

Oh and to the 16 year old, stop, you are not adding to any personal credibility by arguing about topics you have no experience or logical views about. We all lost the ability to fish for a while, and I’m sorry your "kicks" got dirty. Some families lost a loved one from the rig explosion. I think that constitutes as a real loss. 

I am going to fish my butt off this summer. If I see any apples falling from the sky I will make sure the PFF is the first to know, but until then, I hope you all enjoy what amazing gifts we have been given. We live in the best place in the world, get busy living!


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you, well said sir.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Well said,.... as a Bridge Officer on a BP Drilling rig, I have to bite my tongue on these threads. 

To the 16 yr old who lost his sperrys. I tell you what,.... I will buy you a new pair. On the other hand,.... you probably dont want them, or any others due to the possibility that the rubber soles are a petroleum product, and possibly linked to BP.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

All I can add is this...wait until our first hurricane and we'll see whats been sitting on the bottom...lets just hope that doesn't happen for a few more years to give the oil time to settle deeper into the sea floor sediments...but WE ALL know it is still out there


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It WILL get worse before it ever gets better , MMkkkkaaayyyy


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I am quite surprised at the Percentage of responders that have already forgave BP thier transgressions of neglegence.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Gump said:


> Well said,.... as a Bridge Officer on a BP Drilling rig, I have to bite my tongue on these threads.
> 
> To the 16 yr old who lost his sperrys. I tell you what,.... I will buy you a new pair. On the other hand,.... you probably dont want them, or any others due to the possibility that the rubber soles are a petroleum product, and possibly linked to BP.


I don't care about the shoes all I was saying is that it wouldn't of happened if the oil spill didn't happen and that it is BP fault.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Kenton said:


> This thread is so comical. First, go do some research on past oil spills, Ixtoc in particular. Then do some research on independent studies completed to search for residual oil from that spill. You will find that 2 years later there was 0% of any oil trace remaining in the water or in local sea species. It's strange how naturally occurring materials seem to reabsorb into the environment. It WILL take time for the oil to completely disappear below the surface. Should they have used as much corexit as they did? Probably not. In the big scheme, there is no realistic way that little amount of Corexit could have effected TRILLIONS of gallons of circulating sea water.
> 
> We had a year of bad fishing and a year of bad tourism. The next year it picked right back up again. The local fishermen are not struggling because of the BP oil spill. They are struggling because of absuurd fishing regulations.
> 
> ...


no lives wouldyou of been lost if BP didn't cut corners on the safety issues.I m sure alot of rigs do but theirs is the one that ruined the gulf.I don't really care about the shoes and yes they ate made of petroleum but im not going to support them for ruining our gulf.I m sure I have some petroleum products that have BP oil in them but im not putting their gas in my car.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

jhamilton226 said:


> All I can add is this...wait until our first hurricane and we'll see whats been sitting on the bottom...lets just hope that doesn't happen for a few more years to give the oil time to settle deeper into the sea floor sediments...but WE ALL know it is still out there


Im not sure if a hurricane will stir it up because of how deep it is but its going to be on our shores in a few years.

Pourman.you are right on its going to get alot worse before it gets better.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kenton, your post is dead on. Very well said. Jeff, I bite my tounge alot too, especially knowing just how deep the industry is entrenched in our everyday lives. It's really very simple, we use and consume petroleum based products on every level of our lives. 99% of folks are absoloutely clueless just how much. We use them, therefore we assume the risks. Sorry folks, can't have your cake and eat it too. Sure, the accident was truly epic. DWH was a very bad deal. I could sit here and quote comparisons to other things, (like river runoff), and other polluters, but why? You get it or you don't. Chicon, the ammount of arrogance in your post is amazing. One thing is very obvious, you don't ACTUALLY have a clue. You may be a well educated, well off, and well groomed, but, NO teenager is "wise". Some are a little smarter, even more careful, but wise....nawww. You proved that just in some of your posts. I'm sure you may have read some on the DWH spill as did many others. You may even understand some of what you read. But, I'll give you an example. A big to-do was made about methane and methane crystals. What is your opinion? After all, it was a big issue. How bout this. Where does most of Floridas electricity come from? Sure, you can Google an answer. But, understand what you are reading? I doubt it. How bout all the jobs moved out when the rigs shut down? Who do you really impact not buying BP gas? (Mr and Mrs Owner), thats all. I'll say it one more time, DWH was tragic and awful all the way across the board. Historically speaking, it has happened before and will probably happen again. Does BP or anyone else WANT it to happen? I mean, you really think so? But, we live in a free society, don't let BP get any of your parents money, fair enough. You certainly have that right.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Kenton, your post is dead on. Very well said. Jeff, I bite my tounge alot too, especially knowing just how deep the industry is entrenched in our everyday lives. It's really very simple, we use and consume petroleum based products on every level of our lives. 99% of folks are absoloutely clueless just how much. We use them, therefore we assume the risks. Sorry folks, can't have your cake and eat it too. Sure, the accident was truly epic. DWH was a very bad deal. I could sit here and quote comparisons to other things, (like river runoff), and other polluters, but why? You get it or you don't. Chicon, the ammount of arrogance in your post is amazing. One thing is very obvious, you don't ACTUALLY have a clue. You may be a well educated, well off, and well groomed, but, NO teenager is "wise". Some are a little smarter, even more careful, but wise....nawww. You proved that just in some of your posts. I'm sure you may have read some on the DWH spill as did many others. You may even understand some of what you read. But, I'll give you an example. A big to-do was made about methane and methane crystals. What is your opinion? After all, it was a big issue. How bout this. Where does most of Floridas electricity come from? Sure, you can Google an answer. But, understand what you are reading? I doubt it. How bout all the jobs moved out when the rigs shut down? Who do you really impact not buying BP gas? (Mr and Mrs Owner), thats all. I'll say it one more time, DWH was tragic and awful all the way across the board. Historically speaking, it has happened before and will probably happen again. Does BP or anyone else WANT it to happen? I mean, you really think so? But, we live in a free society, don't let BP get any of your parents money, fair enough. You certainly have that right.


I question the fact that you are from Wiggins with that well written piece! Hope you are doing well buddy.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I question the fact that you are from Wiggins with that well written piece! Hope you are doing well buddy.


Wade and one of them educated types sat down and wrote this! Good read wade!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I question the fact that you are from Wiggins with that well written piece! Hope you are doing well buddy.


He don't look it but Wade is a purdy smart feller.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

"quote" Can anyone really believe that BP has done all they can to right their wrong? Eleven people died and billions in damages to property and small businesses because they skipped safety procedures and prevention techniques. Sure, theyre giving payouts. Sure, they're responding when oil is found. If they were really concerned they would have cleaned up those tar mats and not sank the oil with dispersants nor tried to tell people that some super bacteria ate all of the oil after just one month.

Its just an out of sight, out of mind technique. They care about their balance sheets, not righting their wrong."quote"


Well they believed George bush saying that Iraq was holding weapons of mass destruction and supported al qaida. (so much for spell check) They believed Obama was/is a musalem with a conspiracy to import a non-american into the white house. People will believe what they want to believe. My wife knows her brother is a liar but he tells her what she wants to hear and she believes him. Most people don't want to know the truth because it will show them to be lazy, stupid, and/or just plain greedy if they were forced to acknowledge what they allow our politicians to get away with.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> YOU SHOW 'EM!!! your few hundered dollars a year will really hurt them!!! they may not make it in this economy if you dont buy gas from them. Let me guess your also one of those who read on facebook that everyone is going to boycott buying gas for one day to show the gas companies that prices are to high and dnt buy gas that day but will buy gas at some point that week


 :laughing::laughing::laughing: i dont think that 20 bucks he puts in his gas tank isnt goin to affect the estimated 93 or 95million they make in one dayand if i remember correctly thats just profit lol add that up it would be roughly a billion dollars in 10 days give or take 1 so with that being said ur really just fighting a pointless battle so give up kid and help your ur local gas stations that might be lucky to put a few hundred bucks in there pocket at the end of the week...also i cant really speak to much about the mat either because im still an employee of the response till this day and bp has alot i mean ALOT of eyes and ears


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon - you are also boycotting anything built by Haliburton and the rig owner, aren't you?


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

trust me, study up on some oceanography...marine currents, upwelling events and the like...that oil is down there and within the surf zones...during a tropical event you can bet that we'll see some of it on the beach, if not a lot of it sadly...but its there to stay from the looks of it so we just have to wait it out...


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

BP has spent millions on propaganda TV comercials which they will deduct from thier taxes and all of us will in the end be required to pay. It is quite apparent that the propaganda campaign has worked really well.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

ditz said:


> BP has spent millions on propaganda TV comercials which they will deduct from thier taxes and all of us will in the end be required to pay. It is quite apparent that the propaganda campaign has worked really well.


I love the way that you discount the fact that they've paid billions out in compensation to every Tom, Dick and Harry who felt they had a claim, and have agreed another $8bn in damages a few weeks ago....


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I love how every tar whatever is BP's. Forget the fact that it was right by a marina. Forget the fact it could have came from a barge. Goes right along with the cover it and forget it thing.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

2 years later and everyone is still going on about who's at fault and who should pay for it and how much...it doesn't matter to be honest, it's happened, the environment is forever damaged in some ways, and we're all supposedly wiser now...as some have pointed out it is going to likely happen again, if not here but somewhere else around the globe...if people would put their energy, convictions, and money behind genuine efforts to prevent these disasters, and cleaning up the ones that have already occurred, imagine the progress we'd make...just saying


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Petroleum based objects run this world but why knowingly fund BP. BP has done nothing good for us so why should we fund them.
> 
> Im 16 and just as knowledgeable as almost everyone on this forum.


Since you are so knowledgeable then so you also boycott exxon products?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> Since you are so knowledgeable then so you also boycott exxon products?


Exxon didn't *e*ffect us the way BP did...


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> Since you are so knowledgeable then so you also boycott exxon products?


The Exxon valdiz didn't directly effect me and it wasn't near as big as the DWH oil spill.besides I there isn't an Exxon gas station near me.im sure I have Exxon petroleum products in my house but I don't buy their knowingly buy their gas.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

EODangler said:


> Exxon didn't *e*ffect us the way BP did...


Wow.its pretty bad when you use the same joke twice.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> The Exxon valdiz didn't directly effect me and it wasn't near as big as the DWH oil spill.besides I there isn't an Exxon gas station near me.im sure I have Exxon petroleum products in my house but I don't buy their knowingly buy their gas.


once again how did it AFFECT you? did you or a family member lose a job due to the spill? Lose income from it? Lose a family member or friend on the rig? please give us a detailed description on how the spill affected you


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> Wow.its pretty bad when you use the same joke twice.


It's pretty bad when you make the same mistake after being corrected...


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> once again how did it AFFECT you? did you or a family member lose a job due to the spill? Lose income from it? Lose a family member or friend on the rig? please give us a detailed description on how the spill affected you


Everytime I went outside I couldn't breath with all the chemicals in the air that lasted like 6a months.I planned on living in paradise for the rest if my life hut in a few years it will provably be covered in oil.I might not of lost family but no one would of if BP and the oil rig owners would of followed safety protocol.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

EODangler said:


> It's pretty bad when you make the same mistake after being corrected...


My phones spellcheck changes it so its not my fault.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Everytime I went outside I couldn't breath with all the chemicals in the air that lasted like 6a months.I planned on living in paradise for the rest if my life hut in a few years it will provably be covered in oil.I might not of lost family but no one would of if BP and the oil rig owners would of followed safety protocol.


If that is the only reason that your life has been AFFECTED then HAHAHAHAHAHA. You arent as knowledgeable as you say you are. People lost alot more than "affected air quality" also do you boycott the papermill due to the smell it puts off with a strong north wind? becasue that also affects you living in paradise


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> My phones spellcheck changes it so its not my fault.


it doesnt spell check when you use the wrong word!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> If that is the only reason that your life has been AFFECTED then HAHAHAHAHAHA. You arent as knowledgeable as you say you are. People lost alot more than "affected air quality" also do you boycott the papermill due to the smell it puts off with a strong north wind? becasue that also affects you living in paradise


I know people lost alot more than that but I was making a point that it A ffected me and it will continue to A ffect me asthe long as I live on the gulf coast.

Where I live I've never smelled the paper mill but it would piss me off if every time I went outside I smelled it.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> it doesnt spell check when you use the wrong word!


With my phone it changes a ffect to effect.I have to spell it with a space to make it work out.it isn't worth the hassle to spell it like that.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> I know people lost alot more than that but I was making a point that it A ffected me and it will continue to A ffect me asthe long as I live on the gulf coast.
> 
> Where I live I've never smelled the paper mill but it would piss me off if every time I went outside I smelled it.


If the smell was the only thing then you were no way affected or will be affected for the rest of your life. sounds like your just bitching about it to bitch about it


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> With my phone it changes a ffect to effect.I have to spell it with a space to make it work out.it isn't worth the hassle to spell it like that.


must have a 1999 flip phone


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

It must change breathe to breath and not have to not of too...


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> must have a 1999 flip phone


Actually I have a brand new DROID.you would think with new software it wouldn't do this shit.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Actually I have a brand new DROID.you would think with new software it wouldn't do this shit.


a droid has a adaptive dictionary. it learns from you. so if you spell it wrong consistently it will continue to spell it wrong. but you already knew that since your as smart as everyone on here huh


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> If the smell was the only thing then you were no way affected or will be affected for the rest of your life. sounds like your just bitching about it to bitch about it


bitching just to bitch really.it says you live in west Texas.why are you getting so pissed off about a subject that doesn't a ffect you.in a few years all that oil will he washed onto our shores ruining the tourism industry,fishing industry, and property value. Im pretty sure I have the right to be pisses off about this.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> bitching just to bitch really.it says you live in west Texas.why are you getting so pissed off about a subject that doesn't a ffect you.in a few years all that oil will he washed onto our shores ruining the tourism industry,fishing industry, and property value. Im pretty sure I have the right to be pisses off about this.


lets see young one. I lived in pensacola for almost twice as many years as you have been alive. I worked the spill. I enlisted in the army and they told me i had to move out here. So on that note i may know 1 or 2 things


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> a droid has a afpdaptive dictionary. it learns from you. so if you spell it wrong consistently it will continue to spell it wrong. but you already knew that since your as smart as everyone on here huh


I just got the phone less than a month ago.I hardly know his to use it.if I spelled effect a couple times than it would start changing a ffect to effect.ok you might be smarter at smart phones than me.cinngrats do you a freaking cookie.

Damn I didn't know the grammer police were going to be out today.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

We wouldn't be if you didn't claim to be so knowledgeable...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> I just got the phone less than a month ago.I hardly know his to use it.if I spelled effect a couple times than it would start changing a ffect to effect.ok you might be smarter at smart phones than me.*cinngrats* do you a freaking cookie.
> 
> Damn I didn't know the grammer police were going to be out today.


and you said your phone had spell check? guess the spill had an EFFECT on it to huh?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> lets see young one. I lived in pensacola for almost twice as many years as you have been alive. I worked the spill. I enlisted in the army and they told me i had to move out here. So on that note i may know 1 or 2 things


Let's see is it going to ruin your fishing over there in Texas?no
Does it a ffect you local economy?no
Is it going to reduce the value of your property?no

So why does this subject a ffect you?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> and you said your phone had spell check? guess the spill had an EFFECT on it to huh?


Congrats you found in error that spellcheck didn't find.your parents must be so proud of you.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Let's see is it going to ruin your fishing over there in Texas?no
> Does it a ffect you local economy?no
> Is it going to reduce the value of your property?no
> 
> So why does this subject a ffect you?


ok smart one let me break this down barney style for you since your to smart to figure it out!

#1 i lived in pensacola for 30 years. fished there for 25. 
#2 I still contribute to the local economy from west texas
#3 i have a house in pensacola

so to sum it all up i still contribute and have things in pensacola so it does effect me. I also worked the spill cleaning up oil out of the bay and gulf. Had a job that after the spill my hours were cut due to nobody going out in their boat. So before you spout off make sure you know what the hell your talking about since after all you are the smartest person on the forum


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Congrats you found in error that spellcheck didn't find.your parents must be so proud of you.


nope just pointing out your full of shit


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> nope just pointing out your full of shit


Full a shit about spellcheck.why would I lie about that.I hope you know spellcheck doesn't catch everything.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Full a shit about spellcheck.why would I lie about that.I hope you know spellcheck doesn't catch everything.


hmmmm i must have one of those super secert iphones that corrects me when i spell something wrong


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> ok smart one let me break this down barney style for you since your to smart to figure it out!
> 
> #1 i lived in pensacola for 30 years. fished there for 25.
> #2 I still contribute to the local economy from west texas
> ...


How about you quit putting words in my mouth.I've never said I was the smartest person in this forum because I know im not.what I did say is im just as knowledgeable as
most of the people in this forum.

You can forgive the company that ruined your property.fishing.and economy but im not.im the person that's going to be dealing with it after all of y'all are dead.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

your fighting a losing battle monster, these guys are just going to bash you...the only thing I can say in defense of your point is that it is still far to soon to truly know the full scale affects of this disaster...the marine environment is forever changed, to that there is no doubt...now how does and will it translate into our daily lives is still subject to personal opinions and some "scientific" evidence available now...its the unseen threats that loom in this areas future that no one can answer at this moment...what will happen long term to fish and marine mammal populations and their hatcheries, the avian ecology and their nesting habits, the possibilities of direct and indirect cancers from dispersant material and other chemical agents...all these issues and probably dozens if not hundreds more will come up for discussion over the next 20 plus years...Im no genius and would never pretend to be, I just love my Gulf of Mexico and its beaches and I too am worried what it will look like in the future...and one word of advice, I wouldn't get into too many pissing contests with forum members, regardless of who's right it inevitably devolves into a school yard brawl of words and in the end no one looks all that intelligent...just my two cents tho, good luck kid


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> hmmmm i must have one of those super secert iphones that corrects me when i spell something wrong


Phone and android run off completely different software so how are you going to tell me how my phone corrects words.I might not be an expert about these phones but I know they are different in many ways.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

called it split! Funny to watch tho unlike the pic above


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

jhamilton226 said:


> your fighting a losing battle monster, these guys are just going to bash you...the only thing I can say in defense of your point is that it is still far to soon to truly know the full scale affects of this disaster...the marine environment is forever changed, to that there is no doubt...now how does and will it translate into our daily lives is still subject to personal opinions and some "scientific" evidence available now...its the unseen threats that loom in this areas future that no one can answer at this moment...what will happen long term to fish and marine mammal populations and their hatcheries, the avian ecology and their nesting habits, the possibilities of direct and indirect cancers from dispersant material and other chemical agents...all these issues and probably dozens if not hundreds more will come up for discussion over the next 20 plus years...Im no genius and would never pretend to b:no:e, I just love my Gulf of Mexico and its beaches and I too am worried what it will look like in the future...and one word of advice, I wouldn't get into too many pissing contests with forum members, regardless of who's right it inevitably devolves into a school yard brawl of words and in the end no one looks all that intelligent...just my two cents tho, good luck kid


I see what your saying but im not just going to sit here as someone bashes my opinions. Im going to stand up for what I believe no matter what someone says.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> BP could of capped off the leak alot earlier than they did too and it would if stopped all the problems.


Really? How's that??


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Really? How's that??


I would of tried pouring tons of fast dtyinghut epoxy as a temporary fix then work on a permanent cap.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> I've ruined $90 sperrys,2 guy harvey shirts setting it in a glob of oil.
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure BP has effected me.


Maybe you should have been "wise" enough to remove shoes. I have to pay for all my own stuff, so, I usually try to avoid messing it up on something obviously bad enough to ruin them by touch.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> I would of tried pouring tons of fast dtyinghut epoxy as a temporary fix then work on a permanent cap.


Yep, easy to do in 5000 feet of water and under a few thousand psi of pressure. Please.... May as well try to swim down and poke your finger in the hole...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are a few words/subjects you should Google...

Specific Gravity
Pressure per square inch
Atmospheric pressure applied to water depth
Flow
Velocity
Logistics


Need more??


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Yep, easy to do in 5000 feet of water and under a few thousand psi of pressure. Please.... May as well try to swim down and poke your finger in the hole...


That would of been better than doing nothing for a few months.with a high psi pump it could of worked.no one will ever know.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Here are a few words/subjects you should Google...
> 
> Specific Gravity
> Pressure per square inch
> ...


Yes please


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Did nothing for months? I guess drilling the 2 relief wells was "nothing" or supporting that effort? Wow, you are sadly misinformed. I'm done. Can't argue with ignorance, they will drag you down and beat you with experience. As you stated in your little comments, "you go to the finest schools in Pensacola", how can you be so far off the facts?

Google "wild well control"


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> Did nothing for months? I guess drilling the 2 relief wells was "nothing" or supporting that effort? Wow, you are sadly misinformed. I'm done. *Can't argue with ignorance, they will drag you down and beat you with experience.* As you stated in your little comments, "you go to the finest schools in Pensacola", how can you be so far off the facts?
> 
> Google "wild well control"


I'm using that line tomorrow!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Did nothing for months? I guess drilling the 2 relief wells was "nothing" or supporting that effort? Wow, you are sadly misinformed. I'm done. Can't argue with ignorance, they will drag you down and beat you with experience. As you stated in your little comments, "you go to the finest schools in Pensacola", how can you be so far off the facts?
> 
> Google "wild well control"


Did the wells stop it from leaking.no

Im done arguing too but I do go to the best school in Pensacola.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

No matter what happens, your never gonna make everone happy. Unfortunately, oil/gas pretty much run our lives. You almost can't find one aspect of your everday life that isn't affected by oil/gas. That is just a fact. Everyone listens to the music but cringes on paying the piper. Even me. Like I said earlier tough, it is what it is. You don't want to by BP products, fine, don't. It's a free country. The accident happened, no matter what, we have to deal with it.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Did the wells stop it from leaking.no
> 
> Im done arguing too but I do go to the best school in Pensacola.


I got almost 30 year experience in oil/gas/pipeline experience. All I try to do is tell facts. I do have just a touch of insight on the matter. Maybe not much, but some.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Did the wells stop it from leaking.no
> 
> Im done arguing too but I do go to the best school in Pensacola.


That's like saying "I've got the best gun that Keltec makes" well guess what, you still have a hunk of shit.:001_huh:


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

The first thing they could have done is the right thing to start with. They knowingly altered a safety device designed to avoid the blowout and used things in a manner not designed to be used. Then they scrimped on doing the sealing anew there wasn't adequate concrete or the right kind used to make sure of the job. Why do you thing they insisted on using dispersants under water where no one could get a look at what was going on and kept the video feed from the area private. They knew the disaster was greater than anything they had seen in protected waters and were trying to cover everything up as much as possible. We will be dealing with this after I'm dead and gone, which won't be anytime soon. BP is acting with only self interest and has done so since the beginning.
Most people don't know it but there is an open conspiracy perpetuated by super rich and corporate interests where all these little people get cushy jobs and positions by saying "the right thing" as often and as loud and noticeable as possible but what the little hopefuls don't think about is the odds of getting picked up and exploited by those interests are small. Look at Sarah Palin as the latest most blatant example. A dizzy broad with more sex appeal than intelligence and she's raking it in for being famous and saying "The Right Things" . they lie at every turn , But they are saying what a lot of small minded people want to hear so they are accepted. Another example of the duplicity of this sect is Tricky Dick Chaney. He feeds a lie to the press and after they report about him saying it (the lie), he uses that report to validate the lie by saying "it was reported in the news" as if them reporting on something he said meant it had to be true. God I am glad I have no grandchildren to have to suffer through the mess that all the small minded people and the just to lazy to care are getting this country into. 
Sorry about the rant but not sorry for saying it.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> That's like saying "I've got the best gun that Keltec makes" well guess what, you still have a hunk of shit.:001_huh:


Hmm let's see.the school I go to requires you to keep grades up and no referrals.there isn't a bunch if drug dealers and you actually learn here.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> The first thing they could have done is the right thing to start with. They knowingly altered a safety device designed to avoid the blowout and used things in a manner not designed to be used. Then they scrimped on doing the sealing anew there wasn't adequate concrete or the right kind used to make sure of the job. Why do you thing they insisted on using dispersants under water where no one could get a look at what was going on and kept the video feed from the area private. They knew the disaster was greater than anything they had seen in protected waters and were trying to cover everything up as much as possible. We will be dealing with this after I'm dead and gone, which won't be anytime soon. BP is acting with only self interest and has done so since the beginning.
> Most people don't know it but there is an open conspiracy perpetuated by super rich and corporate interests where all these little people get cushy jobs and positions by saying "the right thing" as often and as loud and noticeable as possible but what the little hopefuls don't think about is the odds of getting picked up and exploited by those interests are small. Look at Sarah Palin as the latest most blatant example. A dizzy broad with more sex appeal than intelligence and she's raking it in for being famous and saying "The Right Things" . they lie at every turn , But they are saying what a lot of small minded people want to hear so they are accepted. Another example of the duplicity of this sect is Tricky Dick Chaney. He feeds a lie to the press and after they report about him saying it (the lie), he uses that report to validate the lie by saying "it was reported in the news" as if them reporting on something he said meant it had to be true. God I am glad I have no grandchildren to have to suffer through the mess that all the small minded people and the just to lazy to care are getting this country into.
> Sorry about the rant but not sorry for saying it.


Nobody will ever truly know what transpired on the floor that last day. I have my own opinion too. As with alot of companies, budget/money is the driving force behind industry. How many have heard "work smarter, not harder" or "do more with less". Unfortunately, even traditional leaders are out, guys with first hand and hands on experience. They have been replaced in management by people with the pedigree and no field experience. Big disconnect between corporate and field. Pressure from above and budget caused the ultimate disaster. Fear of losing jobs or demotions surely played a big part in this. Sorry buddy, this ain't a conspiracy theory or Sara Palins fault, plain old greed. Simple as that...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are under 18, find some interest in women...When I was in HS I could give a rats ass what old guys were talking about unless it got me laid.

Mike


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Or if they had beer to buy me or give me. Grab me a beer.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Then again, it is ok for you to have "other" interests. Enjoy homos. Wouldnt want to leave anyone out.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats endorsed by Obama.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

30 pages easy!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

tinman said:


> Are you 12?


No he is the ripe ole age of........15!!


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I see your making friends again chicon. Must be that superior knowledge and experience again. Just give it up and make a new screen name. If you post on every thread again you'll be back up to 700 posts in no time.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

This is a PFF masterpiece. Can we vote to make it a sticky?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

tinman said:


> 13?
> 
> Look, seriously, oil doesn't just power your car, it's also used for plastics and all sorts of other crap. The world will be running on oil for many years to come.
> 
> So unless you intend to walk or cycle, wear naturally grown material, and grow your own vegetables, then you will be consuming an oil product that quite possibly comes from BP for many years to come.


And don't forget to get rid of your laptop and phones that you use to spout off senseless crap on the pff,cut power to your house, quit school and live off the land. EVERYTHING you use everything is.......you guessed it........driven by oil/gas!!!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


Kenton said:


> Wirelessly posted (Matt)
> 
> This is a PFF masterpiece. Can we vote to make it a sticky?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I retired from ExxonMobil. 
Did we ever take shortcuts, risks and unsafe practices driven by production schedules, and cost savings? HELL YES WE DID!!!! 
Calculated risks. Win most of the time, but when you loose, you loose big. The Manager is breathing down your neck, and when the Shit hits the fan, it was always your fault. 
I quickly learned any request to do something that was beyond normal operating procedure, unsafe or just plain ass stupid, I made my Boss sign the log books also. His Ass was going down with me. CYA or, cover your ass!


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> That would of been better than doing nothing for a few months.with a high psi pump it could of worked.no one will ever know.


Keyboard warrior  I mean, what do all these highly paid technical people in BP and the Federal Govt know? They should have just called you:

"Chicon, we're out of ideas man. When you get home from school can you give us a call and tell us your best ideas. We're counting on you!"


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> I retired from ExxonMobil.
> Did we ever take shortcuts, risks and unsafe practices driven by production schedules, and cost savings? HELL YES WE DID!!!!
> Calculated risks. Win most of the time, but when you loose, you loose big. The Manager is breathing down your neck, and when the Shit hits the fan, it was always your fault.
> I quickly learned any request to do something that was beyond normal operating procedure, unsafe or just plain ass stupid, I made my Boss sign the log books also. His Ass was going down with me. CYA or, cover your ass!


You obviously gambled a hell of a risky game. At the end of the day, would the money be worth the risk? Perhaps we all ask ourselves that from time to time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime, I would love to hear your thoughts on what you think might have happened. I always like to get as many viewpoints as possible from qualified people. For a long time I tried to give BP the benefit of the doubt, but in the end, I am convinced it was purely a calculated risk fueled by greed. Thoughts?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And to eveyone else, yes Chicon is way out of his league on this one and doesn't yet know when to quit, but remember that we were all 16...once. I actually admire his gonads to go toe to toe. As he matures (because no 16 year old is mature) he's going to be one heck of a persuader. Just saying, give some grace.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> You obviously gambled a hell of a risky game. At the end of the day, would the money be worth the risk? Perhaps we all ask ourselves that from time to time.


When you have 3 kids to feed, you do what you have to. I don't recall taking any risks that might of caused loss of life or a catastrophic event, but I doubt anyone on the BP rig thought they were either at the time. Most of the risks that failed, just caused a bunch of work and downtime.

The majority of the dumb shit that happened was the result of a direct order from a 22 YEAR OLD, fresh out of College Engineer that new EVERYTHING! Imagine that... 
My 20 years of experience, having seen just about everything that could go wrong, go wrong, meant nothing to him/her. I was just a lowly Peon at best. 
There were perks. When the dumb idea failed, they ran crying like a baby for help. I just sat there smiling,


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Considering how many thousands of holes have been punched in the bottom of the Gulf without a spill, someone is doing a good job. Of course, it just takes one mistake. 

After the BP Macondo incident, everything from well design to equipment failure and human error were blamed. Probably all of the above were a contributing factor in some way. I have to say the incident rate of failure offshore is far better than NASA ever had with the Space Shuttle program!

You can't engineer or design out every variable that could cause a failure due to the nasty factor "The Unknown" You just hope a system works when needed. No different than the airbags in your car or truck. Mine does not have a Test button on them.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Nobody will ever truly know what transpired on the floor that last day. I have my own opinion too. As with alot of companies, budget/money is the driving force behind industry. How many have heard "work smarter, not harder" or "do more with less". Unfortunately, even traditional leaders are out, guys with first hand and hands on experience. They have been replaced in management by people with the pedigree and no field experience. Big disconnect between corporate and field. Pressure from above and budget caused the ultimate disaster. Fear of losing jobs or demotions surely played a big part in this. Sorry buddy, this ain't a conspiracy theory or Sara Palins fault, plain old greed. Simple as that...


Actually, that was two separate subjects. Even I couldn't put the BP fiasco on the uber rich suck up conspiracy but like you said, a lot of small decisions leading up to a disaster.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Im kind of a "glass half full" kind of guy, and there is some good that came out of this. Like with any major incident there are lessons learned, and the Horizon incident is no exception. The new case study has rendered new practices, increased safety standards, and stronger oversight. Hopefully in the future these new standards will ultimately save lives. 

On the bad side,... fuel prices will likely not be on the decline.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gump said:


> Im kind of a "glass half full" kind of guy, and there is some good that came out of this. Like with any major incident there are lessons learned, and the Horizon incident is no exception. The new case study has rendered new practices, increased safety standards, and stronger oversight. Hopefully in the future these new standards will ultimately save lives.
> 
> On the bad side,... fuel prices will likely not be on the decline.


Yep, I'm with ya'. We have been feeling that for a while. 

Latest greatest regs for us....

http://www.phmsa.dot.gov/


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

jspooney said:


> And to eveyone else, yes Chicon is way out of his league on this one and doesn't yet know when to quit, but remember that we were all 16...once. I actually admire his gonads to go toe to toe. As he matures (because no 16 year old is mature) he's going to be one heck of a persuader. Just saying, give some grace.



Yep!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Downtime, I would love to hear your thoughts on what you think might have happened. I always like to get as many viewpoints as possible from qualified people. For a long time I tried to give BP the benefit of the doubt, but in the end, I am convinced it was purely a calculated risk fueled by greed. Thoughts?


I would love to sit down and talk to you about it. It all boiled down to budget vs time in my opinion.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok what im going to do is create a new screen name,say im 45 and miserable, and then start posting.it seems most people here have more of a problem with my age then my opinions.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Ok what im going to do is create a new screen name,say im 45 and miserable, and then start posting.it seems most people here have more of a problem with my age then my opinions.


Think Wade (Downtime2) hit it on the head his first post (might try reading it if you have not already). It boils down to an arrogant and immature attitude. Age has nothing to do with it. You post with arrogance and you will be called out by someone.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Think Wade (Downtime2) hit it on the head his first post (might try reading it if you have not already). It boils down to an arrogant and immature attitude. Age has nothing to do with it. You post with arrogance and you will be called out by someone.


I got called out by people that don't like my opinion and they use my age as an excuse.
I don't have an immature attitude I was just backing my opinion.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I could care less about your age, but you post with an all knowing attitude, when you have little if any "real life" experience, it makes your opinions less credible. I have been working in the oil and gas industry for 15 years, and I learn things daily from those who have more experience than I, and I am still forced to say "you were right" nearly daily. Part of being mature is knowing when to stop, realizing that you are wrong, and be willing to listen "God Dammit, I sound like my Dad". 

I was once very much like you, and so were most of these guys on here at some point in their life. 

Now,... if you really want to make a statement and contribute to things in some manner other than popping off about your education, then here's your chance. In your quest for higher education and wanting to stick it to the oil companies, use our dependence on oil as motivation to help aid in the discovery of alternative fuels. You are young enough to make a contribution at some point in your life, and if you are as intelligent as you say you are then, then you should also see that you may be able to have a career in this field, possibly a very lucrative one. I sincerely challenge you, and anyone from your generation to apply yourself and help further the field of alternative fuels.

I hope that you can come back on here in 15-20 yrs and say "I told you so",... and I will be the first to congratulate you. Until then,.... try toning down the manner in which you post.

Take care,
I'm out


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> I got called out by people that don't like my opinion and they use my age as an excuse.
> I don't have an immature attitude I was just backing my opinion.


You got called out for your arrogance and "know it all attitude" that you apply to MANY of your posts. You are telling these guys with 30+ years in the oil field about how the leak could have been stopped months before it was and you are doing it with reckless abandonment! Arguing with you is like a midget calming to be the worlds tallest midget. Just don't add up!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

marmidor said:


> You got called out for your arrogance and "know it all attitude" that you apply to MANY of your posts. You are telling these guys with 30+ years in the oil field about how the leak could have been stopped months before it was and you are doing it with reckless abandonment! Arguing with you is like a midget calming to be the worlds tallest midget. Just don't add up!!


You have had a bitter attitude to me ever since I said that alot of bama fans aren't real fans.just because I don't share the same views as everyone doesn't mean my opinion is worthless.I don't have a know it all attitude I was just throwing out ideas how it could of been stopped.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Gump said:


> I could care less about your age, but you post with an all knowing attitude, when you have little if any "real life" experience, it makes your opinions less credible. I have been working in the oil and gas industry for 15 years, and I learn things daily from those who have more experience than I, and I am still forced to say "you were right" nearly daily. Part of being mature is knowing when to stop, realizing that you are wrong, and be willing to listen "God Dammit, I sound like my Dad".
> 
> I was once very much like you, and so were most of these guys on here at some point in their life.
> 
> ...


I respect what you say and I will try to tone down my post.sorry for pissing everyone off.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

663 in less than three months? You need to find a more productive way to spend your time. You are too young to be sitting on this forum trying to "prove" yourself. Let it go man. Most of us "old" guys sit on here because we are stuck at our 9-5 and need a way to get out of the office for a few minutes. Be it reading reports from the lucky retired guys. Or getting into petty debates like this over who is prettier.  Go fishing or something!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Kenton said:


> 663 in less than three months? You need to find a more productive way to spend your time. You are too young to be sitting on this forum trying to "prove" yourself. Let it go man. Most of us "old" guys sit on here because we are stuck at our 9-5 and need a way to get out of the office for a few minutes. Be it reading reports from the lucky retired guys. Or getting into petty debates like this over who is prettier.  Go fishing or something!


right now im stuck at school doing nothing because we have a sub.I wish I could be fishing right now.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> You have had a bitter attitude to me ever since I said that alot of bama fans aren't real fans.just because I don't share the same views as everyone doesn't mean my opinion is worthless.I don't have a know it all attitude I was just throwing out ideas how it could of been stopped.


It has nothing to do with bama fans or any other fan base. If you are as smart as you say you are(not doubting that you are a sharpe kid) then you should be able to go back and read this thread and figure out what everyone is talking about.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Just on al.com:

The oil sheen that appeared near Perdido Pass in Orange Beach is not related to the BP oil spill, a U.S. Coast Guard spokeswoman said today. Comparisons taken from the sheen and the Deepwater Horizon spill proved that the oil originated from a different source, she said. The Coast Guard declined to speculate on the source of the sheen.
A contractor for the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers was dredging the area Saturday and hit a tar mat that was buried in the sand just north of the Perdido Pass Bridge, according to Phillip West, coastal resources manager for Orange Beach. 
The Coast Guard sent site samples to the Coast Guard Marine Safety Lab in New London, Conn., for testing.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Too funny. Sticky!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Wirelessly posted (Matt)
> 
> Too funny. Sticky!


:thumbup:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> I got called out by people that don't like my opinion and they use my age as an excuse.
> I don't have an immature attitude I was just backing my opinion.


Mr. Chicon,
You just don't get it.
Regardless of your academic abilities and the school you attend, have nothing to do with the comments. It is at the age of 16 you have no "Life skills", far more important than anything else you will ever learn anywhere! Gotta have some mileage that comes with time to be respected...
Most of us "Old Guys" have been around and gained wisdom over the years.

I was a rich Man in my late Teens and early Twenties. Owned 2 fine homes in South Florida, 4 boats and 7 nice cars. I had beautiful blonde South Beach Girls at my disposal. Rolex watches and alligator boots with 14 carat gold inlays. Went around the World twice. 
Survived ditching a DC-3 plane in the ocean, being shot at by the Cuban Mafia and knew a couple of Hit-men I called friends. I attended funerals of some close friends, sometimes the torso was missing. I celebrated my 22nd birthday in Federal Prison serving a 30 month sentence for drug trafficking.
I have been homeless and broke, slept in ditches and eat out of dumpsters.
Married and divorced, raised 3 kids, 2 of them on my own. 
The best School in Pensacola does not mean jack shit! Go live a little bit and get back with us....

I am sure you will have no problem of becoming the President of the debate club in your great school. Go find something to do with your life! None of the above listed is recommended. Well,,, maybe the South beach Girls!

SHO-NUFF


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Mr. Chicon,
> You just don't get it.
> Regardless of your academic abilities and the school you attend, have nothing to do with the comments. It is at the age of 16 you have no "Life skills", far more important than anything else you will ever learn anywhere! Gotta have some mileage that comes with time to be respected...
> Most of us "Old Guys" have been around and gained wisdom over the years.
> ...


Man how I would love to sit and talk to you over a few beers one day!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



marmidor said:


> SHO-NUFF said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Chicon,
> ...


Count me in on that!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Wirelessly posted (Matt)
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in on that!


Yeah, me too. Of course, I'll have to just watch you drink beer. Lol


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Yeah, me too. Of course, I'll have to just watch you drink beer. Lol


 In no way was I trying to glorify the bad decisions I made almost 30 years ago. Was just trying to drive a point home how important life teaches you things, good or bad, for the young man so opinionated at such a young age in this post.
It was all about Pot, that is all I care to say. Big Brother is always watching. 
I did my time and a lot of growing up, and moved on and became a law abiding TAX paying Citizen. Hint Hint!

Would love to have a Beer, cup of Coffee, or a glass of Iced Tea with any of you great Folks! Lets talk fishing!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I was playing off the wording of another thread, sho nuff. No worries here. Life lessons can be hard earned, cost way more than we sometines expect, but invaluable in the long run. Takes a big man to fess up and make a change. Congrats.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn, I clicked because I was looking for information on the oil mat and this thread just ensorcelled me. Great stuff all around. Folks is serious....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never been ensorcelled. What does it feel like?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jspooney said:


> I've never been ensorcelled. What does it feel like?


Like Gandalf the Grey took his wizard staff and shot you with a huge bolt of laughter....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Like Gandalf the Grey took his wizard staff and shot you with a huge bolt of laughter....


Gotcha...a little slow on my Lord of the Rings terminology. Lol


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

did you idiots not learn anything in science class, oil sinks in water. Some of you that think you're smart really are only that way in your head. It just disappeared? Do you know how much of our oceans have been explored and you brainiacs think you know everything about whats going on out there because you can't see something on the surface?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

bigrick said:


> did you idiots not learn anything in science class, oil sinks in water. Some of you that think you're smart really are only that way in your head. It just disappeared? Do you know how much of our oceans have been explored and you brainiacs think you know everything about whats going on out there because you can't see something on the surface?


This is a joke right?
“Liquids of different densities (that don’t become a solution) separate into layers...Density is measured in kg/m³ meaning....kilogram’s per cubic meter. Pure waters density is 1000kg/m³ (sea water is usually 1015kg/m³) ...therefore one cubic meter of pure water weighs one metric ton. Oil is usually around the 800kg/m³ area (as there are many oils which all have different densities) this means a cubic meter of this oil is 800 kg. Therefore the lighter less dense fluid floats to the top...Just like helium is lighter than air, a balloon full of helium would fly upwards, as oil does in water.”
 
Combining oil with another ingredients like contaminants or solids would be the only real way to make it sink in water.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

it does not make sense


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

bigrick said:


> it does not make sense


LOLOLOLOL, let me try again. 
Pot smoke is less dense than room temperature air because of the heat from the fire at the tip of the joint expands the molecules to make the smoke and hot air mixture less dense (lighter), thus it goes higher (floats).


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ooohhhhhhhhhhhhh, why didn't you say that in the first place


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

bigrick said:


> ooohhhhhhhhhhhhh, why didn't you say that in the first place


LOLOLOLOLOLOL,,, Sorry Man, My bad....... Have a great weekend.... :thumbsup:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> LOLOLOLOL, let me try again.
> Pot smoke is less dense that room temperature air because of the heat from the fire at the tip of the joint expands the molecules to make the smoke and hot air mixture less dense (lighter), thus it goes higher (floats).


Sheeze Tom, you just made my day. That was some funny chit. One of these afternoons, we have to get together, wet a line and drink one to many beers.:thumbup:


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Sheeze Tom, you just made my day. That was some funny chit. One of these afternoons, we have to get together, wet a line and drink one to many beers.:thumbup:


It's all in how you see things Mark. Not everone follows your train of thought, so some time Bro, ya just gotta break it down! LOLOLOLOLOL I agree with ya 100%, lets do it soon. Have a great (and safe) holliday w/e......... :thumbsup:


----------

